# Problem mit "mod_rewrite"



## eperdemer (26. Juli 2007)

Moinsen,

ich bin dabei einen 1-Klick Filehoster zu Bauen. Bei dem die Datien wie folgt aufegrufen werden:
http://elitefiles.at/file/12345/beispiel.jpg

Wenn man die URL aufruft wird zurzeit eine eine htaccess Error Umleitung auf gemacht  /file/index.php in der den der Übergebene Pfad ausgewertet wird und die entsprechenden Daten geladen werden.

Solch eine umleitung soll auch über mod_rewrite machbar sein, so das der verzeichnisspfad in der Adressleiste stehen bleibt und http://elitefiles.at/file/12345/beispiel.jpg zu http://elitefiles.at/file/index.php?folder=12345&file=beispiel.jpg
wird. Nur weiß ich leider nicht wie. Habe schon mehreres ausprobiert und auch gegoogelt aber kein Lösung gefunden.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich in der htaccess einstellen muss damit die umleitung so klappt ohne 404Error?

cu & thx
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## Big-Tux (27. Juli 2007)

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteRule ^/file/[0-9]+/([a-z]+\.[a-z]+)$ /file/index.php?folder=$1&file=$2
```

Ich glaub das sollte es sein aber wie immer keine Garantie,
ich steh im Normalfall mit den Regulären Ausdrücken auf Kriegsfuß ^^


----------



## eperdemer (27. Juli 2007)

Moinsen,

danke für die Antwort.
Bekomme aber immer nen "Error 500", macht den eindruck als wenn "mod_rewrite" nicht Installiert ist. Obwohl es in der phpinfo() auftaucht.

cu
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## Gumbo (27. Juli 2007)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^file/([0-9]+)/([^/]+)$ /file/index.php?folder=$1&file=$2 [L]
```


----------



## eperdemer (24. August 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Probier mal Folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry für die späte Antwort hat besten geklappt 1000dank.

cu
ePeRDeMeR


----------

